# Trimming Dwarf Hair Grass



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

We need more information on your tank setup: tank size, type of light you have, how much light you have, how long they are on for, whether you use CO2 or not, whether you are adding fertilizers, etc


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

make sure you have super sharp scissors and make sure you only cut a little bit at a time cutting a big swath in one cut cause some to tear or rip rather than cutting which makes it get a brown tip.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestions. I will try cutting a small amount at a time during my next trim. I think I was trying to take too much off at once. My scissors are very sharp. I may just let it go crazy since all the new growth is bright green and algae free.

Tank:20g high 
Light:2x24w T5HO 6700/10000, 7-10 hrs/day
CO2: 3 cups sugar, 3/4 teaspoon yeast, diffused through hagen mini elite
Fert: 30% Water Change-1xWeekly, 3 tsp Aqueon Plant Food-1xWeekly, 1 tsp API Leaf Zone-1xWeekly, 1/8 tsp KNO3(GL Stump Remover)-1xWeekly

I am saving for dry ferts to begin dosing multiple times weekly as per wolf's sticky. Think my algae issue with trimming dwarf hairgrass is a fert problem? Lack of co2?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

dry fertz helped my tank probably more than anything for keeping every thing green C02 seems to let the plants grow but for a good color the new fertz got it there


----------



## dannyfish (Jan 19, 2010)

Hyzer said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. I will try cutting a small amount at a time during my next trim. I think I was trying to take too much off at once. My scissors are very sharp. I may just let it go crazy since all the new growth is bright green and algae free.
> 
> Tank:20g high
> Light:2x24w T5HO 6700/10000, 7-10 hrs/day
> ...


My tank
Tank:15gallons 

Light:4x24w T5HO 6500k (2)/12000k (2), 5-8 hrs/day

DIY CO2 x 3bottles (1.5L) diffused through 1x wooden air stone & 2x upside down cup method ( i think co2 is more than enough, am i rite)

Fert: 30% Water Change 1x Weekly, 0.5tps of CaNo3, 0.5tps potassium sulphate, 1ml of fleet enema on mon, wed & fri and few drop of ferrcous glutxxxxxxx (Based on EI method)

With the above method, will my hairgrass grow wild?


it being two weeks since i planted and the growth is not much
colour is not as green as starting...noticed some brown hairgrass too..

Didnt do trimming ..but i got try cut a bit of the root off for some of the hairgrass i planted...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You have a massive amount of light for your aquarium. I am surprised you do not have an algae farm yet.

A single 24W T5HO light would probably be enough for your aquarium.

Also, with that kind of intense lighting, DIY CO2 would be insufficient, as it is difficult to control, and you would not be able to increase it to meet the demands of the plants. Even with pressurized CO2, it would be impossible.

For the fertilization, why are you using calcium nitrate instead of potassium nitrate?


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i think your HG has sun burn...


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I have a patch that's about 18" x 10" and I just cut it back all at once (I knock it down to about 3/4" to 1") about every other week. It grows out to where you can't see the cut in 3 or 4 days. It seems to me that it grows faster if you trim it. I couldn't say for sure whether my cut blades die as I can only see them for a couple days, but I don't see any dead growth along the front glass and close scrutiny doesn't reveal any brown blades in the thick. I don't think you could get that putting green look some people want unless you were to cut it 2 times a week or more. 

If you're getting algae on the old growth, I'd have to say it's too much light and low CO2.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

time to sell your light or buy co2..


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Danny- I would cut back lighting like everyone is suggesting and try diffusing your co2 through a powerhead.

Since my original post, I have taken one of the bulbs out of my fixture. 1xT5HO at less than 25" from the substrate seems to be the maximum amount of light I would suggest without going pressurized. I also added a timer a few months back to keep it on a strict 7.5 hr. photoperiod.

My DIY co2 is now at 2 bottles with 2 cups sugar, 1/2 teaspoon yeast in each. I also add a glut solution a few times a week.

I only dose ferts twice weekly and do water changes once every two weeks.

The hair grass is very healthy, green, and grows back after trimming.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

dannyfish said:


> My tank
> Tank:15gallons
> 
> Light:4x24w T5HO 6500k (2)/12000k (2), 5-8 hrs/day
> ...


Man that's a ton of light on such a small tank! Surprised things are growing.

Not sure what the upside down cup method is. Do you have any pics of your set up? I'm curious to know if you use a drop checker and if so what it shows.

Another thing...I don't believe your 12k bulbs are actually going to do much for you either.


----------

